
Ask HN: What is better than TypeScript - prmph
Is there any compile-to-javascript language that is overall better than TypeScript in terms of type strictness and has reasonably good tooling?
======
yawaramin
Yeah, BuckleScript (and ReasonML if you prefer your OCaml with a JavaScript-
like syntax). OCaml's type system is sound, unlike TypeScript's. This means
you have a guarantee that (with a couple of known exceptions), typechecked
code will not give you runtime type errors.

------
danielvf
TypeScript is quite a bit ahead of everything else when you add up its good
design, good typing, good tooling, and large community.

But if you are looking for alternatives, check out flow.
[https://flow.org](https://flow.org)

